#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Kijk jij ook?

## giovannisturkenboom

Geachte lezer,

Vanaf begin 2013 keer ik terug in de theaterwereld op (semi) professioneel vlak. Mijn bedoeling is niet om mezelf of de producties waarin ik speel te promoten maar wel om jullie mening te vragen.

Ik heb een website gemaakt met informatie rondom mijzelf en ben benieuwd naar jullie mening. Deze kunnen jullie d.m.v. de poll en gastenboek geven. Geef graag feedback waar ik wat aan heb, in duidelijke en nette taal. (NL of EN) zonder scheldwoorden.

Super bedankt en wellicht heb ik er wat aan!

www.giovannisturkenboom.nl.vu is de link.

----------


## vasco

Zie dat je auditie komt doen in Zoetermeer op 19 en 20 januari voor Romeo meets Julia. Wie weet kom ik jou bij deze voorstellingen wel tegen. Succes in elk geval met de audities.

----------


## mrVazil

ik zie geen gastenboek en geen poll. Paar opmerkingen toch na snel even doorklikken

* Bij je biografie vind ik nergens leeftijd, bezit van een rijbewijs, etc
* Ook bij je biografie: mensen die op je website kijken willen je hoogstwaarschijnlijk boeken voor een productie. Zet je artiestenverleden bovenaan en je opleidingen/werk onderaan, dit is minder relevant voor hen
* koop je eigen domeinnaam, dat kost hoop en al 20 euro per jaar en is veel professioneler dan zo'n gratis ding
* Maak een emailadres op je eigendomeinnaam, hotmail is totaal niet profi  :Wink:

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Je website werkt hier niet, de pagina blijft wit.

----------


## Stefan-w

_Houdtde site in de gaten voor nieuws, nieuwe projecten, optredens en nog veel meer. Binnenkort komt er een gastenboek online, dan kunnen daar berichten in geplaatst worden._

Tekst op je startpagina, ergens aan het begin van deze alinea zit een fout  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

